# Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???



## Algon (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

kann man mit Ballistol auch den lackierten Rutenblank säubern/pflege? Ich habe gelesen das Ballistol den Lack auflösen kann!!!!|bigeyes
Wer pflegt seine Blank´s auch mit Ballistol und hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Oder ist das Quatsch?


MfG Algon


----------



## M_Marc (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Hallo!
Das ist wie Du schon angedeutet hast QUATSCH, kannst
Ballistol nehmen oder sogar jegliches Speiseöl oder Babyöl.

Öl reinigt immer gut und löst sogar Klebereste von Preis-
auszeichnungen oder anderen Aufklebern welche manch-
mal auf dem Blank sind.

#h


----------



## Bobster (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

....Ballistol wird sogar ausdrücklich zum pflegen der
Sportex-Ruten von Ockert empfohlen.

Bobster


----------



## Algon (16. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Hallo,

keiner weiter solche, oder ähnlichen, Erfahrung gemacht?

MfG Algon


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Ist doch schon alles gesagt |uhoh:

Das Thema hat soooooooooooo einen Bart.
Benutze mal die Boardsuche.

...ansonsten kann ich Dir nur sagen wie ich es mache:
Am Ende der Saison (gibt es bei mir eigentlich nicht |supergri )
also zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr baue ich 
Ruten und Rollen auseinander.
Rollen werden ordentlich gefettet.

Ruten mit Glasreiniger gereinigt und dann mit
Autowachs eingerieben und poliert !!
Steckverbindungen gereingt und mit Melkfett (Ich mag 
Kiefernduft |supergri ) eingerieben.

Fertig ist die Schose !

Bobster


----------



## Algon (16. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ist doch schon alles gesagt |uhoh:
> 
> Das Thema hat soooooooooooo einen Bart.
> Benutze mal die Boardsuche.


habe ich, nur ist kein ähnlicher Beitrag zu finden. Und im Netz wird halt "auch"  davon abgeraten.

MfG Algon


----------



## weserwaller (16. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ohne auch nur den geringsten Nachteil bemerkt zu haben!!!!




Doch es gibt einen die Stecken STINKEN danach immer so :v


----------



## weserwaller (16. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Pfui Bäh |rotwerden


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Doch es gibt einen die Stecken STINKEN danach immer so :v



Daher benutze ich es nicht mal mehr zum Waffenreinigen, riecht echt penetrant.


----------



## zope (24. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Nimm WD40 die Steckverbidung , und RainEx für den Rutenblank.


----------



## Algon (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Hallo,

ALSO.
Ich habe letztens Vogelkot und Insektenreste am Auto mit Ballistol eingesprüht um sie anzulösen. Das Abwischen habe ich, durch Garagenbesuch#g, vergessen. Heute, seitdem sind zwei Autowäschen vergangen, habe ich festgestellt das der Klarlack an den eingesprühten Stellen matt ist. Mit Autopolitur bekommt man die Stellen wieder weg. Sicherlich haben Angelruten andere Lacke, aber es sollte einen doch zu denken geben.

MfG Algon


----------



## heinzrch (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Autopolitur bzw. Autowachs ist besser, da es speziell für Lacke gemacht ist...


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

MoS2 sprühe ich auf einen Lappen und reibe damit dann an der Rute, danach glänzt sie wieder einwandfrei.
Benutze das auch für die Rollenpflege/-säuberung von aussen.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Genau,das kommt vom Vogelkot,lack ist glänzend,kann nicht Matt werden,wie soll das denn gehen,ist rein natürlich.
Für Steckverbindung nehme ich Graphite-Rutenwachs,das ist das Beste,dann stoßen die Verbindungen auch nach Jahren nicht zusammen,das wäre der Tot der Rute,einfach mal ausprobieren.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das kommt vermutlich nicht vom Ballistol, sondern eher von der ätzenden Vogelkacke....


nur das der Lack an den Stellen, wo die Vogelkacke war (unter der Kacke), noch klar ist.|kopfkrat Bei den Insektenresten das Gleiche.

MfG Algon


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> MoS2 sprühe ich auf einen Lappen und reibe damit dann an der Rute, danach glänzt sie wieder einwandfrei.





hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Für Steckverbindung nehme ich Graphite-Rutenwachs,das ist das Beste,dann stoßen die Verbindungen auch nach Jahren nicht zusammen,das wäre der Tot der Rute,einfach mal ausprobieren.


 Vielleicht solltet Ihr nochmal etwas konkreter betonen, dass Ihr über Eure Angeln sprecht...:q:q:q (bevor hier noch was Verwertbares für das Monatsferkel Juni entsteht )


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet Ihr nochmal etwas konkreter betonen, dass Ihr über Eure Angeln sprecht...:q:q:q (bevor hier noch was Verwertbares für das Monatsferkel Juni entsteht )



Du musst ein unheimlich "schweinisch" denkender Mensch sein, da du in wirklich jedem Posting etwas ferkeliges findest....mir fällt sowas teilweise garnicht auf. Aber du bist ja nicht umsonst der Ferkelfahnder (und still und heimlich König der Ferkel.

Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Nö, TRANSformator, aber wenn mir ein und derselbe Thread erst über den Melde-Button und dann auch noch per PN gemeldet wird, dann gibt es ja offensichtlich Boardies, die durchaus der Meinung sind, dass da was geschrieben wurde, was so allein für sich und aus dem Thread-Zusammenhang heraus durchaus missverständlich aufgefasst werden könnte... #h:q:q:q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*

Zum Ursprungsthread :
Habe vor ca. 25 Jahren meine Angelruten immer mit Ballistol eingerieben - letztes Jahr eine davon
für meinen Lüdden startklar gemacht und keinerlei Beschädigungen bemerkt.

Uli


----------



## Algon (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenpflege -> Ballistol oder lieber nicht ???*



Algon schrieb:


> Heute, seitdem sind zwei Autowäschen vergangen, habe ich festgestellt das der Klarlack an den eingesprühten Stellen matt ist.


GEDANKE:
Wäre es denn möglich, das Ballistol den vorhandenen Autowachs in seiner Beschaffenheit so verädert hat das der Lack jetzt matt erscheint?|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------

